# Lets go sf giants!



## SAWitall (Oct 25, 2010)

philly fans....your pitcher just got fired the other day.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 25, 2010)

Sweet! GO SF!!!!!


----------



## moyersshred (Oct 25, 2010)

i have to agree..
my yanks bit it hard, so i'm in all in on the giants!
GO GIANTS!!!!


----------



## Nights_Blood (Oct 25, 2010)

As much as i would like to see the Giants win just so Dodgers fans would be pissed off, I have to rep my AL west.

Man, if only Kendry Morales hadn't gotten hurt...


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 26, 2010)

this is honestly the first time in how long?


the bay area ca teams have been on a suck streak for the longest time. lets take it to the world cup baby!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry, but I've got to root for the AL West and Cliff Lee (who was incredible in his very short stint with the Mariners earlier this year). Go Rangers!


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 28, 2010)

9-0 

rangers fell hard. not the same team that beat the yankees

GIANTS


----------

